# Egg song with no eggs!



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Our flock stopped laying about four weeks ago. As they had only just started laying about six weeks before that it was a bit surprising when they all but one stopped laying :grit:

But for the last week or so I have heard two or three each morning singing the egg song and yet when we check the nest box we find only one, if any, egg!

They are in a totally enclosed wire run - lots of '***** and neighborhood dogs round here - so they cant be laying in the bushes.

Any ideas about the missing eggs? Or do hens just sing the egg song and not lay eggs sometimes?


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ours sing the egg song without laying somtimes. It's very annoying! Our hens had a dry spell at the end of the summer when it got really hot, and have just now finally gotten back to their regular laying, which hopefully they will keep up until around Christmas!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Mine sing it they come across a nest box that has eggs. They are just as proud as if they had layed the eggs but they haven't done anything........ silly girls.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You guys have chickens that sing when they lay????
Mine sound like there are being stood upon.
I am jealous.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

chickenista said:


> You guys have chickens that sing when they lay????
> Mine sound like there are being stood upon.
> I am jealous.


LOL! I never said they sing good, just that they sing. A bit like my darling daughter in that respect!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Some roosters and hens will sing along with whoever laid and starts the chorus.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Snake? How long after the chorus do you check? Just a thought.

(oh, and Jen, we share those genetics btw, so i know exactly what you're talking about. "Noisy Nancy" didn't get her name for nuttin!)


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Some roosters and hens will sing along with whoever laid and starts the chorus.


 
That sounds about right!


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

LFRJ said:


> *Snake?* How long after the chorus do you check? Just a thought.
> 
> (oh, and Jen, we share those genetics btw, so i know exactly what you're talking about. "Noisy Nancy" didn't get her name for nuttin!)


I did wonder about a snake but it would have to get past the cats - one of them LOVES snake meat - all the chickens and the rabbits that live with them colony style. In all that crowd, at least ONE animal would yell SNAKE, I would have thought.

A good sign yesterday though, had two eggs in the nest box and another of the hens crouched for me. Hopefully they are getting back on track.


----------



## CitySlickerDad (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah Having same prob here been about a week and a half no eggs. My flock is about 35 strong, not sure whats going on . My dog does run up and down along the coop maybe that could be scaring them? I don't think a snake is eating all of the eggs. We usually get about 2 dozen a day. It was hot here for the summer do you think it caught up with them? any idea's why no eggs?


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Some roosters and hens will sing along with whoever laid and starts the chorus.


Yep, ours do that too!


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

My hens molted back in late May and didn't lay an egg all summer after that. I finally got an egg last week and have been getting 1 egg every other day consistently since then. 1 egg every other day is kinda pathetic from 7 hens that have no other reason to not be laying right now, but 1 egg every other day is better than what I got all summer so I'm hopeful.


----------

